# Music History Monday: That Infernal Beast!



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Interesting article about Haydn and his disastrous marriage:

Music History Monday: That Infernal Beast!

https://medium.com/@rgreenbergmusic/music-history-monday-that-infernal-beast-57bd9ab3c505


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Mrs. Haydn needs a better PR firm. FJH gets all the good press!


----------

